# Sheffield Half Marathon on / off / on? Water problems



## Copepod (Apr 6, 2014)

Drinking water problems for organisers, marshals and runners at Sheffield Half Marathon today. Seems that people are running, despite lack of water points. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-26910318

I'll be driving into Sheffield later today, to volunteer at Sheffield Adventure Film Festival. Hopee all runners and volunteers are OK in very difficult conditions, and that road blocks are removed as soon as safe, to avoid disruption to other people in the city today.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2014)

It looks like we posted at the same time! At least it's not as bad as when I used to run it - it used to be run in July! 

Say hello to Sheffield for me!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 6, 2014)

Will do. Was there on Fri and Sat, too. City looking great. Cat will be visiting ShAFF volunteer room today, as we'll be on route from West Yorks to Cambs.


----------

